# Driving "only surge"



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

We've all seen people claim on here that they drive "only surge". We wonder how that's possible, especially when we drive in markets that surge relatively infrequently.

I think what's going on is: the person drives only at times when it's surging. Not necessarily every trip is surge pricing, but I've found in general that I top $1/mile gross when I drive during surge times...even if most trips are base rates...because I am keeping busy.

I'm sure there are people who accept only surge requests, but that's pretty rare.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I don’t go online unless I’m in at least a 1.5x surge area. If there are very few drivers in the area I’ll wait for the rate to go higher. My strategy is allowing me to get more trips in the 2x to 3x range. I’m making about the same amount of money but making fewer trips and driving a lot less miles than six months ago.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

My area only makes 12-16/hr (gross) without surge. Lots of short trips (<1 mile) - I spend most of my time waiting on passengers to get out of their apartment or bar.

I used to drive 7pm-2:30am Thu-Sat. 7-11 would net about $50. 11-2:30 usually is closer to $100. I stopped driving 7-11pm. $50 isn't worth my time (and is really only $35 after I put the gas back in the tank).

I live in a college town, so I don't drive the summers - my time is worth more at home w/ the family than it is on the road for Uber/Lyft. During school, we usually get a surge at 11:30pm-12:30am and another at 1:30-2am. During those times, I don't take any rides that aren't surges. I let all the other drivers take the crumbs, while I wait for demand to peak (or close to it). They may get 2 rides in the time I sit and wait (they get $3.50 x 2, I wait for the 2x surge)


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I only do surge in indianapolis (.60) a mile....I know pretty much when and where they occur


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

This is how it is here most of the time so it's impossible here.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I had a couple of surge trips last night that were totally not worth it. Stuck in rush hour traffic crawling at a snail's pace. Sure my $/mile was off the charts but my engine was probably running hot while idling and my transmission got a work out. And since it took forever to get anywhere my $/he was low.

So in your case MadePenniesToday you're fine, and I'm with you most of the time, as long as you're able to minimize dead miles by using DF etc.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

MadePenniesToday said:


> This is how it is here most of the time so it's impossible here.


I think Texans are just laid back. If they see the price is high they'll just order another round and get a ride after all the drivers flock to the area.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

henrygates said:


> I think Southerners are just laid back. If they see the price is high they'll just order another round and get a ride after all the drivers flock to the area.


Dude Texans are different from Southerners. Don't make that mistake again.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Dude Texans are different from Southerners. Don't make that mistake again.


Edited for truth.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

My market hardly ever surges. Yesterday, mom’s day, was a rare exception. Caught 4! It was so awesome! I mean, I know we all like surge. But for me it’s so much deeper.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This morning I passed on eight low surge requests in a row before I finally accepted a 3.5x trip to the airport. A few months ago I would have accepted one of the lower surge requests.


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> This morning I passed on eight low surge requests in a row before I finally accepted a 3.5x trip to the airport. A few months ago I would have accepted one of the low surge requests.


I was lucky today with $150 made out of one trip because of 45+ min ride with 3.3x. Unfortunately it happen not every morning and can't be considered as business as usual situation))


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> My market hardly ever surges. Yesterday, mom's day, was a rare exception. Caught 4! It was so awesome! I mean, I know we all like surge. But for me it's so much deeper.


I have the same deep love for the ever elusive surge. Unless I am driving the bar crowd fri/sat. it's not often to get a surge ride during the week. You can randomly catch it or try and do your homework to find out when events will be out, but I usually don't make the 20 minute drive to the city on hopes and dreams.

12 hours ago I was about to head to bed in the burbs. Checked the app before going down and saw I was in a 1.4x and went up to 2.5x just 3 miles away. The burb surge is a unicorn. We all know to _NEVER CHASE THE SURGE_, but I couldn't help myself. Sat in my driveway for a 2 minutes, couldn't catch a request. Decided to _head to the red_ and as usual - she dissolved right before my eyes. Eh, 4.5 dead miles with a chance at glory - not a big deal. I'll swing at that pitch every time.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

It would surge if idiots would stay offline. 

In rural areas that should be easy to accomplish. Get the drivers in your area together to strategize. If it’s that small if 50% stayed offline, drivers would have complete control over the surge. 

The issue is getting drivers to agree and stay committed.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

I only drive surge the reg trips are too terrible


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I drive part time. That's key because full time drivers don't have the luxury of waiting for surge, at least in most markets. I've experimented with a variety of times to do it. The only time that works, essentially because in this market there is a consistent surge is Friday, Saturday night. I stopped driving rush hours, even though there is surge it's not worth the PIA to drive in traffic. Also, the majority of it is inner city, which I hate. I'm also lucky in that I live in the middle of the area of CT that surges consistently. If I am sitting at home during the weekend I will go online when the map heats up. I don't have to drive to it.


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I don't go online unless I'm in at least a 1.5x surge area. If there are very few drivers in the area I'll wait for the rate to go higher. My strategy is allowing me to get more trips in the 2x to 3x range. I'm making about the same amount of money but making fewer trips and driving a lot less miles than six months ago.


When the new surge pay methodology that they stuck on us in Charlotte in October as an "experiment" rolls out in your town later this year, you'll see that a 1.5x surge will become $1 fixed rate surge. That's how ours converts. 2x is about $2 to $2.50 for us. You get the drift. You folks ar egoing to absolutely love it...

I had 11 rides late night Saturday here in Charlotte, my normal weekly shift. With 5 of the 11, Uber made more than I did.

Also, for reference, in my 500+ trips since October when this surge experiment began, I've had only 2 trips where I made more than $10 in surge. And that's on Saturday trips between 10pm and 3am, when it surges a good bit of the time. Had dozens of surge rides greater than $10 in the 6 months before October.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Failed Login said:


> When the new surge pay methodology that they stuck on us in Charlotte in October as an "experiment" rolls out in your town later this year, you'll see that a 1.5x surge will become $1 fixed rate surge. That's how ours converts. 2x is about $2 to $2.50 for us. You get the drift. You folks ar egoing to absolutely love it...
> 
> I had 11 rides late night Saturday here in Charlotte, my normal weekly shift. With 5 of the 11, Uber made more than I did.
> 
> Also, for reference, in my 500+ trips since October when this surge experiment began, I've had only 2 trips where I made more than $10 in surge. And that's on Saturday trips between 10pm and 3am, when it surges a good bit of the time. Had dozens of surge rides greater than $10 in the 6 months before October.


Yeah it sounds very ugly and disgusting. With gas prices approaching $4 per gallon I'm seeing a few less drivers. It shouldn't take me more than a few weeks to see if it will be worth driving here if and when your your surge structure is implemented here.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm seeing less drivers in Las Vegas...vast majority of rides are about 2 miles...not worth leaving your abode.


----------

